# Looking at New Tractors



## longmeadow farm

I'm thinking of buying a new tractor. I've looked at the following; Kubota M8540& M8560, Deere 5083E & 5075E (new cab version) and a New Holland T4.75. Options include Cab, 4WD, power reverser-wet clutch, mid valves & loader, EPTO. They line up this way cost(less-more) wise, New Holland, Kubota and Deere, with the Deere 5083E quite a bit more, but the 5083E is 1000 lbs heavier than the rest. The New Holland has all the options(radio,mirrors,dual SCVs) packaged in the price..while the others nickel and dime you to death. I have heard good and bad reports concerning the 5000 series Deere and M series Kubota utility models, but nothing about the New Holland T4.75. Anyone have experience with these NH machines. To my old ears, the NH & Kubota seem to run much quieter, newer engine technology??


----------



## Teslan

The NH and Kubota might be using the DEF Tier 4 engines while the Deeres using something else (can't remember what it is called now). I'm told the DEF engines are fairly quiet. My cousin and I have had door issues on our NH tractors. They tend to sag slightly over time then not close easily. My cousin's door support welds outright broke. We had trouble with our NH engine cover latch breaking. Other then that no performance or mechanical issues. Can't speak for the other brands. You might check out Massey Fergusen if you have a decent dealer in your area.


----------



## JD3430

Cant speak for NH, but they make a fine tractor and would be proud to own one.
I'm on my 4th Kubota M series and I have found them to be reasonably priced, very reliable and have a good dealer network.
As you found, the Deere is heavier built, but costs more. So you get what you pay for. I am only a hay contractor, so weight to pull a round baler isnt all that big a deal to me. I found the tractors were all about the same HP, but the Deere was heavier, like you. Since I dont really want the weight, it was more advantageuos to me to pay less. One other thing the Deere had was a nicer more ergonomic cab, but the M-126 was plenty comfy enough for me.
I would not compare a M8540 to a 5083. The 5083E I looked at was built almost as thick & strong as my M126X. I would compare the 5083 to a M108/110X.

Would love to have an electronic joystick.....


----------



## downtownjr

I have become a fan of the Kubotas, looking at the new 8560 w/loader as the main hay farm tractor...would let me do anything I need to do. Massey makes some nice hay farm size tractors as well, but the dealer is too far away if I need them (nearly an hour and a half). I would stay away from the John Deere 5083 E...they are lower priced because they are not worth the cash. The 5085M would be the way to go if you want green. The John Deere dealer network is starting to really be poorly run...they merged them all together and seemed to retain the worst of the merged dealerships in our area. Plus they only care about the BTO and large tractors and combines...just my opinion for my region.

Remember a good dealer is worth some points in your selection...I found good dealers for Kubota (Danville) and New Holland in Plainfield (both are 15 minutes)...a decent Case IH guy in Lebanon (30 minutes). I have to go all the way to Kokomo for AGCO (they are good folks), but are so far away I have been replacing my AGCO Hesston series stuff and passing on the Massey's because of the distance.

Talked to some Kubota users in the area and they all were pretty happy. SIzes are from about 45 to the 85 models and almost all do loader work. The green and red guys are always green and red and would die before switching and even dress in red or green. However, some of the horse folks near me that bought the 5083E have traded them (they cited elecric problems, starting problems at timesz) for Kubotas and one for Mahindra (they like it). New Hollands are few and far between, folks buy the New Holland hay equipment and pull it with something else, but the few I know of are happy with them.

That is the run down in my little circle west and north of Indy.


----------



## R Ball

I bought a NH T4.75 in December. It's my mid size tractor with loader. So far love it. Plenty of power and quite running. Cab is very nice with everything in reach. Mine has a 12 sp with Hydraulic reverser. Loader is very nice on my opinion. 
I have a good dealer near also.


----------



## swmnhay

Teslan said:


> The NH and Kubota might be using the DEF Tier 4 engines while the Deeres using something else (can't remember what it is called now). I'm told the DEF engines are fairly quiet. My cousin and I have had door issues on our NH tractors. They tend to sag slightly over time then not close easily. My cousin's door support welds outright broke. We had trouble with our NH engine cover latch breaking. Other then that no performance or mechanical issues. Can't speak for the other brands. You might check out Massey Fergusen if you have a decent dealer in your area.


I have a Kubota book on my desk.They are useing Exhuast Gas Circulation and a Diesel Particle Filter to meet Tier 4 requirements on the M100-135GX models.Not the DEF.

One of my hay customers has a NH about 3 yrs old 135 ish hp,door is hanging on that one also,must be a weak spot for them??


----------



## Teslan

swmnhay said:


> I have a Kubota book on my desk.They are useing Exhuast Gas Circulation and a Diesel Particle Filter to meet Tier 4 requirements on the M100-135GX models.Not the DEF.
> 
> One of my hay customers has a NH about 3 yrs old 135 ish hp,door is hanging on that one also,must be a weak spot for them??


Maybe NH has corrected the door issue on the new ones. They were just such a large piece of glass. Takes up the whole side of the tractor so maybe the supports/hinges and such weren't designed good enough for that weight. Plus when closing them it slams pretty hard, which can't help much. It appears the new T4.75 door isn't as large though as the bigger tractors.


----------



## slowzuki

I'll 2nd hearing about electrics issues on the econo JD 5083, the JD dealer mentioned they were getting them in for problems with the reverser but thought it might just be harness related chaffing.


----------



## Stuckey1

I would definitely go with the NH! All of ours burn alot less fuel than the JD! Kubota has a tiny cab if your going to be in the thing all day make sure your comfortable. And the door hinges on the NH dont seem to have any problems!


----------



## JD3430

Have you seen the new G cab? It's a lot bigger. I have to admit the Deere and NH cabs have really nice built in instructor seats. My instructor seat is just an afterthought.


----------



## Grateful11

I sat in a M135GX at the farm show and the new GX cab is huge. The instructor seat is almost full size.

My wife drove the Kubota M7040 and then the 5083E before driving the 5065M and the M7040, I realize you're not considering an M7040, felt light compared to either Deere and only had 8 forward speeds. The 5083E is probably a good tractor as is the M7040 but the layout of the controls, fit and finish of the 5065M just seem so far beyond the E she decided to go with the 5065M. Probably one the biggest factor was price, the 5065M was a 2011 and 2WD, she got in the summer 2012 with cab and power reverser with modulation control, 16F/16R tranny, loader ready and 2 sets of hydraulic hookups for $32K. The Deere weighs in at about 2000# more than the Kubota and so far has been very fuel efficient. The PTO-E setting has worked out great for many jobs.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah you have to go to the next size Kubota to get a 12 or 16 speed.


----------

